# what is the best recurve bow out there?



## slapstring84

Ok i have got serious about my traditional archery. I am shooting a bear grizzly right now but i want a better recurve bow. So give me some ideals to think about and study up on.


----------



## steve morley

What would you prefer Wood, metal or carbon riser and what is your budget????

ILF takedown, bolt down limbs or a one piece bow?


----------



## sawtoothscream

dont think there is a best. there are a ton of skilled bowyers out there putting out nice nice stuff. Schafer and black tail get a ton of good feedback as well as morison. I like ILF set ups and think my metal tradtech titan riser is great. like said above need more info on what exactly your looking for


----------



## cbrunson

Mine is best. All others don't matter because they are not mine. Wish they were mine though.


----------



## JINKSTER

slapstring84 said:


> Ok i have got serious about my traditional archery. I am shooting a bear grizzly right now but i want a better recurve bow. So give me some ideals to think about and study up on.


Okay...here's some ideas to study up on...

1. Bow Length: Your grizzly is a fine bow but a tad short at 58"s amo...which could be tough to shoot well for someone getting serious..a 64" Super Kodiak would be a nice bigger brother to compliment your griz and would most likely be way sweeter shooting hence far more enjoyable.

2. Poundage: Go light...the lighter ya go?..the more you can practice...the better you'll get....sooner.

3. There really are very few "bad bows" out there but if you're really getting serious?..go with an ILF bow..preferebly a metal riser one for two reasons...

a. You can swap out limb lengths/poundages on a whim until you find what suits you best and?..

b. You can swap out grips (or mold and/or grind) until you find what suits you best (without destroying/defacing/devaluing the entire bow itself)

happy shopping! :cool2:


----------



## Easykeeper

No such thing as "best" in general, but there probably is a "best" for you personally. I know that is a lame answer, but when you look at the offerings made by the premier bowyers, you are looking at differences mostly in aesthetics and style. There are lots of relatively inexpensive production bows that _shoot_ just as well as the top of the line customs. The bows in my signature are a small selection of what could be termed "custom" bows. Every one of them shoots great, is made well, and is gorgeous. Every one of them feels different and my favorite might not be your favorite. In fact you might not choose to keep any of my bows should they pass through your hands and end up with something completely different.

That's a long winded way of saying only you will be able to tell the ''best" recurve. Do some searches on this site, Trad Gang (http://tradgang.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi), and the Leatherwall (http://leatherwall.bowsite.com/tf/lw/threadsx2.cfm). See what's out there and what people like. Click on the drop down menu at the top of this page (http://tradgang.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=forum;f=1). This link is a decent list of bowyers, but is nowhere near complete.

The classifieds is your friend. The classifieds section on Trad Gang is especially good. Custom recurves hold their value well after the initial depreciation, unlike compounds. Any good bow bought used and taken care of will hold its value for years, and in some cases may appreciate in value.

If you truly want an investment quality bow and don't mind waiting a year or two to get it, check out Blacktail and Schafer. There are many others, but those two will probably be present in anybodies list of "best" recurves. They show up used once in a while. Personally I think it would be better to try a few used bows and find out what you like before you pony up well over $1K and wait that long. Enjoy your search! Looking for the perfect bow is usually a long, enjoyable, yet never ending quest...:wink:


----------



## Bigjono

The best recurve without question is the one that is right for you. People will suggest their favorite but it might not suit you and what you want to do with it.
If you have the money I would go for custom wood like Dryad or Fox etc over semi custom or production like Bear or Widow or a good metal iLF like DAS or Morrison with carbon limb but you need to get the right set up for you.


----------



## slapstring84

I dont want to get over 1500 and i want wood.


----------



## rattus58

I have a 21st Century Nova... built by Jim Ploem... I don't know if they are still as classy a bow as they once was, but I'd check them out and ask for some referrals.. sweet sweet shooting bow.


----------



## Mo0se

slapstring84 said:


> I dont want to get over 1500 and i want wood.


Go here Click me 

It's hard to argue against owning one...I've been a longbow guy for a long time..from the first shot this bow and I were one. (I gave it to my wife because she is caught up in aesthetics of recurves) like I am with longbows.


----------



## Bigjono

Each to their own but IMHO Widows are Wayyyyy over priced for a slow semi custom bow. For $1000 there are much better bows out there than that.


----------



## Mo0se

Bigjono said:


> Each to their own but IMHO Widows are Wayyyyy over priced for a slow semi custom bow. For $1000 there are much better bows out there than that.


The 30# shoots 300 gr. 186 fps..not what I'd call slow.


----------



## Mo0se

What also matters more than the name on the side is it's intended use, length, and a draw weight you can control. Simple ideas to follow are:

1. Generally the longer it is, the smoother it will feel.
2. Does it need to be take-down? (Convenient and allows multiple sets of limbs)
3. If you find a model you like, google reviews on it, and try to shoot before you buy.
4. Don't overbow yourself.
5. See number 4.
6. Have fun!


----------



## JINKSTER

slapstring84 said:


> I dont want to get over 1500 and i want wood.


That pretty much sums it up then as far as me having an opinion on what the best recurve would be out there for you..which is my same shortlist if i was going with a new high-end woodie curve..in order...

#1. "BORDERS" (To be more specific?..Black Douglas SS w/ HexVI Limbs)

#2. "Schafer SilverTip"

#3. "Blacktail"

yep...in my book?...they'd be the best...in order...look'em up...happy shopping..hope that helps. L8R, Bill. :cool2:


----------



## Jim Colgate

Best Bow
http://alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/001241.5.10143971489239327706

Most advanced recurve limbs in the world! 
http://alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/001241.15.11159731803639327706

Most economical/excellent quality
http://alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/001528.7.3767289243459659005

Go with what feels right and what you really love!

My favorites
http://alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/001528.13.16397898583459659005
http://alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/001528.13.14731431137859659005
http://alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/001528.13.15953974427659659005
http://alternativess.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/001528.11.11183842762659659005

These bows listed above will most likely win a Gold Medal in the 2012 Olympics. Just saying

Best wishes good luck and give a few of these bows mentioned a try if you are able, the performance and smoothness will be such a huge step up from a Bear Grizzly, "which i own by the way" you will be amazed and enjoy shooting that much more! I would also look at Sky Archery and Border limbs, just so many amazing quality products available now. The custom made bows are a nice option, but if you want the best as far as performance and accuracy then please try a ILF bow. I was at the range the other day and a traditional long bow shooter asked if he could test shoot our Cartel Fantom after one shot, his jaw dropped and said that felt amazing, and is looking into a purchase.


----------



## Wayko

Maybe trips to bow shops, archery events, & try shooting a different ones and see whats best for you.


----------



## grantmac

For me?

#1 is Border, nobody does higher performance.

I've had two sets of their limbs and I'm trying to budget in a longbow now.

-Grant


----------



## Bigjono

Are you sure Grant.


QUOTE=grantmac;1064524747]For me?

#1 is Border, nobody does higher performance.

I've had two sets of their limbs and I'm trying to budget in a longbow now.

-Grant[/QUOTE]


----------



## tradshooter ed

bob lee is a great bow and they are always cming out with something new like the new stabi lock or what ever it is called. and there is also black widow which makes a good bow as always to







slapstring84 said:


> Ok i have got serious about my traditional archery. I am shooting a bear grizzly right now but i want a better recurve bow. So give me some ideals to think about and study up on.


----------



## Matt_Potter

If you are truly looking for the best keep your mind open and don't limit yourself to wood.

Matt


----------



## grantmac

Bigjono said:


> Are you sure Grant.
> 
> 
> QUOTE=grantmac;1064524747]For me?
> 
> #1 is Border, nobody does higher performance.
> 
> I've had two sets of their limbs and I'm trying to budget in a longbow now.
> 
> -Grant


[/QUOTE]

We've been through this before. 
I put great stock in a company when they are open about what goes into their products (within reason) and then use them to take records in something like flight shooting (which Border has).

I've yet to have anyone show me another company doing half the R&D of Border. Not to mention that build what I'd consider to be the best wood risers in the world with the TCS.

-Grant


----------



## BLACK WOLF

Border Rocks!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## rattus58

BLACK WOLF said:


> Border Rocks!!! :thumbs_up


 That may be, but for me, overall, its been the bow in hand till I could have afforded another... :grin:


----------



## JParanee

Best bow is a very subjective question. 

What is the looking for ? Only he knows

I have a wall full of what many would call best bows 

Widows
Silvertips
Bob Lees 
Fedoras
Hoyt's 
Etc
Etc

For me , if someone asked which is the best shooting bow on he rack ?

And if I answered purely on a performance level I would have to say one of the ILF rigs I am using right now


----------



## Bigjono

Like most things Grant, it's each to his own and people opinions and experiences differ that's what makes the world go round.




QUOTE=grantmac;1064527468][/QUOTE]

We've been through this before. 
I put great stock in a company when they are open about what goes into their products (within reason) and then use them to take records in something like flight shooting (which Border has).

I've yet to have anyone show me another company doing half the R&D of Border. Not to mention that build what I'd consider to be the best wood risers in the world with the TCS.

-Grant[/QUOTE]


----------



## Mo0se

We've been through this before. 
I put great stock in a company when they are open about what goes into their products (within reason) and then use them to take records in something like flight shooting (which Border has).

I've yet to have anyone show me another company doing half the R&D of Border. Not to mention that build what I'd consider to be the best wood risers in the world with the TCS.

-Grant[/QUOTE]

Larry Hatfield of Martin Archery has done the same thing. But people like to dismiss Martin as production bows, which they are not. The Bamboo Viper I have is part of that R&D just an fyi


----------



## rattus58

Mo0se said:


> We've been through this before.
> I put great stock in a company when they are open about what goes into their products (within reason) and then use them to take records in something like flight shooting (which Border has).
> 
> I've yet to have anyone show me another company doing half the R&D of Border. Not to mention that build what I'd consider to be the best wood risers in the world with the TCS.
> 
> -Grant





Grant??? said:


> Larry Hatfield of Martin Archery has done the same thing. But people like to dismiss Martin as production bows, which they are not. The Bamboo Viper I have is part of that R&D just an fyi


Hey Hey.... I got one of them too..... :thumbs_up


----------



## Bigjono

I class Martin as semi custom, like Widows.


----------



## rattus58

Bigjono said:


> I class Martin as semi custom, like Widows.


 Just remember... classy widows usually had a rich husband...

To me a production bow is a CNC bow. Custom to me is something built to YOUR specs... like 41# at 27" or whatnot. Martins, of which most of my bows are, are I think still all hand made. I love their quality and durability... plus they ALWAYS took care of me when things didn't.

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Brianlocal3

The best bows for me are Northern Mist. His longbows cannot be beat, his straight grip is a dream ad it looks like a real bow!!! But then a again the Belcher Union jack is amazing oh and don't rule out the Northern Mist Huron, by far my favorite bow.


----------



## Bigjono

What do you mean by "looks like a real bow"?



=Brianlocal3;1064530432]The best bows for me are Northern Mist. His longbows cannot be beat, his straight grip is a dream ad it looks like a real bow!!! But then a again the Belcher Union jack is amazing oh and don't rule out the Northern Mist Huron, by far my favorite bow.[/QUOTE]


----------



## rattus58

Bigjono said:


> What do you mean by "looks like a real bow"?
> 
> 
> 
> =Brianlocal3;1064530432]The best bows for me are Northern Mist. His longbows cannot be beat, his straight grip is a dream ad it looks like a real bow!!! But then a again the Belcher Union jack is amazing oh and don't rule out the Northern Mist Huron, by far my favorite bow.


[/QUOTE]Don't know what that means either... they look just like regular bows to me... :grin: http://www.northernmistlongbows.com/AllBows/AllNorthernMistLongbows.html


----------



## Dewey3

rattus58 said:


> Don't know what that means either... they look just like regular bows to me... :grin: http://www.northernmistlongbows.com/AllBows/AllNorthernMistLongbows.html


I guess everyone has a favorite style that "looks like a real bow" to them.

For me, it's the Abbott longbow and the Excel recurve.

I like their looks better than the Black Widow bows, myself !!! :mg:


----------



## rattus58

Dewey3 said:


> I guess everyone has a favorite style that "looks like a real bow" to them.
> 
> For me, it's the Abbott longbow and the Excel recurve.
> 
> I like their looks better than the Black Widow bows, myself !!! :mg:


truth be known, me too... :grin:


----------



## Brianlocal3

Exactly that. Looks like a real bow. Straight limbed longbows look like real bows to me!!! Or a mild r/d tat strings up D SHAPED not cross cut dimensions. It's what I like. I also have a recurve and will be getting a bear TD. Those are recurves! I like the Looks of an old school longbow. I'm not here for performance, I'd stuck with my hoyt compound if I was. All personal preference. 

Oh that and I know here at the old' AT a blanket statement like that can cause a 30 page ego war.


----------



## rattus58

Brianlocal3 said:


> Exactly that. Looks like a real bow. Straight limbed longbows look like real bows to me!!! Or a mild r/d tat strings up D SHAPED not cross cut dimensions. It's what I like. I also have a recurve and will be getting a bear TD. Those are recurves! I like the Looks of an old school longbow. I'm not here for performance, I'd stuck with my hoyt compound if I was. All personal preference.
> 
> Oh that and I know here at the old' AT a blanket statement like that can cause a 30 page ego war.


 My Bear Takedown is still going strong, over a decade later... :grin:


----------



## Mo0se

The OP asked for recurve suggestions.. just sayin  Ive shot one of these Click me! at length and it's a fine bow. It's on my want list for a recurve. I already have my longbow needs covered.


----------



## Brianlocal3

Rattus,
My shop has a beautiful Bear TD from early 2000s with a super this grip like I like. $750 so I have to do some coin collecting. So my answer to best recurve is a Bear TD.


----------



## rattus58

Brianlocal3 said:


> Rattus,
> My shop has a beautiful Bear TD from early 2000s with a super this grip like I like. $750 so I have to do some coin collecting. So my answer to best recurve is a Bear TD.


 One of the the things I liked about the riser was its color as well... a laminated green and grey... quite striking actually... 

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## Brianlocal3

It is beautiful!!!


----------



## sharpbroadhead

There is no best bow - it is personal preference.

I have owned Bear, Martin, Black Widow, PSE, and now Tradtech.

I am not a fan of Bear - Martin and Black Widow are very nice well made bows.

PSE is not the greatest - sort of a cheap starter bow.

My Tradtech Pinnacle riser with the Extreme BF limbs is my favorite bow to date.

I have shot Blacktail - very nice bow - Fox is also a very nice bow. Dakota bows are nice, Bruin are nice - there are a lot of very nice bows out there and it is all personal preference.


----------



## Bigjono

No ego war here just didn't know what you meant. I agree that the old fashioned, almost primitive type flatbows have a certain charm about them and if that's what you like then it's all good. Back to recurves though.
I will be the first to admit that I don't rate Border or Black Widow very high but that is just me, the next guy might love both of them and think they're the mutts nuts which is fine because it's all about choosing what you like and have faith in.



QUOTE=Brianlocal3;1064531182]Exactly that. Looks like a real bow. Straight limbed longbows look like real bows to me!!! Or a mild r/d tat strings up D SHAPED not cross cut dimensions. It's what I like. I also have a recurve and will be getting a bear TD. Those are recurves! I like the Looks of an old school longbow. I'm not here for performance, I'd stuck with my hoyt compound if I was. All personal preference. 

Oh that and I know here at the old' AT a blanket statement like that can cause a 30 page ego war.[/QUOTE]


----------



## RobinHoodx2

black widow


----------



## Sirius081972

Recurve bows are either one solid piece or like most of today’s competition bows they are takedown bows. What takedown means is when unstrung, the bow can be broken down into 3 separate pieces. Doing it this way, it makes it easier on the archer to transport the bow. The middle part where the archer will be gripping on is the middle part and is referred to as the riser and is usually made of metal, wood or carbon fiber. The bottom and the top parts of the bow are referred to as limbs, which are made of carbon, fiberglass or wood materials. The recurve gets its power from its unique design of the of the limbs as it curves. This design was first created by Egyptians thousands of years ago.


----------



## Easykeeper

Sirius081972 said:


> Recurve bows are either one solid piece or like most of today’s competition bows they are takedown bows. What takedown means is when unstrung, the bow can be broken down into 3 separate pieces. Doing it this way, it makes it easier on the archer to transport the bow. The middle part where the archer will be gripping on is the middle part and is referred to as the riser and is usually made of metal, wood or carbon fiber. The bottom and the top parts of the bow are referred to as limbs, which are made of carbon, fiberglass or wood materials. The recurve gets its power from its unique design of the of the limbs as it curves. This design was first created by Egyptians thousands of years ago.


Thanks for the info but you might want to edit some of the glaring errors regarding recurves in your link. I particularly got a kick out of your description of the importance of let-off in bow selection.


----------



## berzerk64

Best for what? Competition? Hunting? Reenactments? What's your draw length? Will you travel much with it? Does it need a plunger and sight mounts? Etc., etc., etc. 

I'm still searching for the "best" bow. I have a large handful of bows presently, and the one I shoot the most, I built. The one I shoot next most is a cheapie. And anyone on here might pick either of them up and love them, or hate them.


----------



## gnome

Sirius081972 said:


> Recurve bows are either one solid piece or like most of today’s competition bows they are takedown bows. What takedown means is when unstrung, the bow can be broken down into 3 separate pieces. Doing it this way, it makes it easier on the archer to transport the bow. The middle part where the archer will be gripping on is the middle part and is referred to as the riser and is usually made of metal, wood or carbon fiber. The bottom and the top parts of the bow are referred to as limbs, which are made of carbon, fiberglass or wood materials. The recurve gets its power from its unique design of the of the limbs as it curves. This design was first created by Egyptians thousands of years ago.


:spam1::elf_moon:
This is a Troll post to generate click thru count for an ad site.
It contains erroneous information. 
Don't feed the troll. Don't go there.


----------



## berzerk64

gnome said:


> :spam1::elf_moon:
> This is a Troll post to generate click thru count for an ad site.
> It contains erroneous information.
> Don't feed the troll. Don't go there.


C'mon, it's friday, I needed the laugh!


----------



## FLlongshot

Best recurve? I've got bad news, there isn't one. Any bowyer with a well established reputation for quality and customer service will sell you a great bow. The"best" bows are dictated by the guy pulling the string.


----------



## Paddlepro

I agree with you Grant. I have been through quite a few different 
bows (Widows,Bears,Sky, SF limbs, Morrison risers etc...)and the Border Black Douglas that I received about a month ago is by far the smoothest, fastest (208 fps) and most accurate bow I have ever shot.


----------



## Longbow91115

There are too many good ones out there to list. It's all about how it feels to you. I saw Rocky Mountain Specialty Gear had a Blacktail in their used bow section for $850.


----------



## reddogge

C'mon guys, this thread is 4years old. Don't you think he has found his "best recurve" by now?


----------



## rembrandt

For me........and I say that with absolutely no value except for me.....that the metal risers with ILF capabilities are better at accuracy and feel......I have shot Bear bows since the 50s and I loved them....I now have a Polar I like but when I want to score on the NFAA target I go to the SF Premium riser with SF Premium limbs......like I said however, thats just me and what works best for me....You have to find what works best for you......


----------



## rembrandt

reddogge said:


> C'mon guys, this thread is 4years old. Don't you think he has found his "best recurve" by now?


LOL.....then he ought to come on here and give us an update on what he has settled on......


----------



## LongStick64

If you have the cash and have the patience to find a bowyer you can sit and work with, let you pick the exact woods to be used, make the bow fit you and appeal to you, that would be the best you can possibly do. Otherwise there are many bows that fit your criteria. For myself I am a bit nostalgic and prefer the older vintage bows, found myself a Gamemaster Jet and I doubt I can do any better.


----------



## Easykeeper

reddogge said:


> C'mon guys, this thread is 4years old. Don't you think he has found his "best recurve" by now?


Thread was revived in post #44 in a bizarre advertising attempt of some sort.


----------



## RayJ

Black Widow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sawtoothscream

Still happy with the titan setup, even though the one i talked about 4 years ago was sold and the current titan has the arrow cutouts and better limbs


----------



## Bobbyb13

Haha! Never even looked at what the date was, just started reading to see if I could learn something.
Further proving my newbness in regard to serious archery-


----------



## bluewater51

I've had and have bows made by Bear, Lee, Das, B/Widow, and few others, which all were fine bows. It wasn't until I came across a old Kota take down recurve bow that I knew I found the bow that was made for me (at a fraction of the cost the other bows). The minute I picked it up I just felt right. When I shoot it it's like part of me, not something I'm holding. 
This is my best bow


----------



## Traditionalist

The best one is the one that shoots the best for you.... for me it happens to be my Wing thunderbird, and my 1959 bear kodiak (original not repro)
















Although recurves have their place for me, I'm a hybrid longbow kind of guy.


----------



## sinko

The best is the one that you shoot the most accurate.


----------



## keb

I have owned the following

Talltines, Toelke, bear takedown Kodiak, bear Kodiak, Hoyt buffalo, Maddog, Samick sage, tradtech Titan 2, tradtech pinnacle.

I know own a stalker stickbow static coyote it shots better and is faster and quiter than any of the above. U can his base model for 675.00

They are unreal


----------

